# Looking for a good alternative to Make Me Smooth



## Leila_Lei (Feb 21, 2010)

Since they're closed until approx. March and I'm on a bodycare lemming train right now, I was wondering if you know any other great etailers that
a) ship internationally
b) have a great range of smells and possibly scent dupes
and c) don't cost an arm and a leg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I would be happy with a) and b) only as well!


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 22, 2010)

Can you post more info about what you like about Make Me Smooth?  What kind of company are they - bath and body products?  I know of some good bath and body etailers that do great scents but I am not familiar with Make Me Smooth, so I do not know if the ones I like are comparable.


----------



## Leila_Lei (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm especially looking for some nourishing body lotions, sugar scrubs and maybe some fun bath products. 

But all I really want are some great smells...foody, fragrance dupes and a very special freesia dupe for my mom!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 2, 2010)

I like the following bath & body etailers:

The Coconut Hut - Your Oasis for fine bath and body products

A Zaftig Woman, The finest shea butter bath and body products, soy candles and tarts, pet products and more!

Note - I have no affiliation with these sites - I have just ordered from them in the past and have been happy with my purchases.


----------



## slowdownbaby (Mar 29, 2010)

I loved make me smooth too! I found a great company called Bath and Body by Tracy! I love everything about her products, I'm always ordering and the costumer services is amazing! They ship overseas  And I'm not affiliated what so ever with them


----------

